# Ladies Opinion!!!



## sadsoul (Aug 10, 2010)

I posted a thread in the separated/divorced section. Wanted a ladies opinion. Here is the post:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/16860-advice-needed.html


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

Well, I don't know your wife, so this is all drawing on what I would be thinking, feeling. Keep that in mind please.

When I told my ex husband that I wanted a divorce, he had a huge problem accepting it. I tried to make it as easy as possible for him, but unfortunately, he misunderstood what I was doing. He took it all as there was hope for us to work things out. He called me all the time (several times a day). I would try to talk to him, but when I wasn't saying what he wanted me to, he'd get angry and end up yelling, hanging up. Then he'd call back, saying he was sorry. 

I wanted it to end up with us being friends. It didn't. His needy, pushy behavior just made me like him less and less. There is a whole lot more to my story than I'm saying here, and he has a drug problem, so keep that in mind, and know I'm not saying that you are anything like him.

What I'm trying to say is that, when I was done, I was done ....period. No amount of talking was going to change that. If she doesn't want contact right now, try to respect that. If you push that sort of thing on her, it will just push her farther away.

You never know what the future holds. Hang in there, and just work on being the best person you can be.


----------



## sadsoul (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Scarlet. I have decided to hold off for now. My therapist knows best and I think it is best to slow down a bit. Some positive things have happened and I still hold hope.


----------

